# OXYGEN SENSOR SPECS NEEDED



## BGNT Customs (Dec 17, 2019)

Hello, I’m new to forum. I am having an issue finding the resistance specs for the Upstream (air/fuel sensor) oxygen sensor and the downstream oxygen as well. I would also like the volt specs for each as well.

2012 Nissan Versa 1.6 SV is the vehicle.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Should be in the "EC" (Engine Control) section of the factory service manual. NICO Club's website allows free access to their online Nissan FSM's.


----------

